# Igf-1lr3 is superior to IGF-1 - IronMagResearch



## GYMnTONIC (Jul 5, 2017)

*The LR3 stands for an addition of a "tail" added in a certain  configuration to the IGF1 molecule, which makes the IGF1-lr3 much more  potent.  *


*Background:*

Well there is IGF-1 and then there are other versions like IGF-1lr3, des, etc, etc..

Increlex is the Prescribed version and it is usually very hard to find  and when you do, it is super expensive.  It's identical to the IGF1 that  our body secretes.




*What is Increlex?*

     Increlex (mecasermin) is a man-made form of insulin-like growth   factor-1 (IGF-1), a substance that is normally produced in the body.   IGF-1 is important for the growth of bones and muscles.
 Increlex is used to treat growth failure in children whose bodies do not make enough IGF-1.
 Increlex is not for use in children who have growth hormone   deficiency, malnutrition, underactive thyroid, or those who are taking   long-term steroid medications.



If you want real IGF-1, yes it can cost hundreds of dollars with ease.   Sciroxx makes a decent version that is more affordable then Increlex.

*IGF-1LR3 is very popular though.*  And the reasons are this...*The LR3 stands for an addition of a "tail" added in a certain  configuration to the IGF1 molecule, which makes the IGF1-lr3 much more  potent.  *Most  of the IGF1 in the serum is floating around not in a free form, but   attached to binding proteins which neutralize its ability to interact   with the receptor (just like other hormones such as testosterone). The   additive of the tail in the lr3 form frees more IGF1 in a free forum   into the circulation and prolong it's life time in the serum, so most of   the anabolic and anti cartabolic traits are even more pronounced then   in the regular IGF1 form.

*Why isn't it prescribed if it is stronger then?*
Scrioxx speculates that making a drug into a prescribed drug simply  requires the  investment of great deal of resources and tedious 3 phases  of clinical  trials, while there are very few people who are prescribed  with IGF1, thus making it potentially unnecessary.

Which then leaves one looking for IGF-1lr3, with one simple feat.  Make  sure it is lab tested and legit product.  Literally that simple.


*Additional information:*
*IGF, also known as insulin-like growth factor, is a peptide  that occurs naturally in humans, as well as other mammals. The levels of  this hormone are highest during the puberty stage of life as the body  gears up to mature into its adult form. This includes an increase in the  both the size of the muscles and the number of cells devoted to them.  This peptide stimulates the proteins and other components of muscle  cells. Both the synthesis of protein and the absorption of amino acids  is increased. Fat is mobilized for use as an energy source while its  effect on lean tissue is manifested a bit differently. Glucose is  prevented from being transported by insulin across the membranes of the  cells. This action prompts the body to turn to burning fat as a source  of energy. Since the number of muscle cells is set during puberty, it is  typically only possible to maximize their size after that period of  time. Because IGF causes cells to split, a process also known as  hyperplasia, it can actually increase the number of muscle cells. While  this is usually most noticeable during puberty, it can also occur at  other stages of life as well.*








*"WES15" in capital letters at checkout gets you 15% off your IGF1-lr3  - 
ONLY $89.99 before my discount code!*
http://www.ironmagresearch.com/products/igf1-lr3/




*Bac Water*
http://www.ironmagresearch.com/products/bacteriostatic-water/






*WARNING:* This product is for research use only. It is NOT for human use  and can be harmful if ingested into the body. It is for research  laboratory use only and all dosage amounts for non-human use and only  research use must be consulted with by a trained professional. This  product is NOT in a sterile solution and is NOT to be injected. It  should only be handled by licensed, qualified professionals. It is not a  drug, food, or cosmetic and should not be misbranded, misused or  mislabeled as a drug, food or cosmetic. It is a research chemical for  research purposes.


----------



## uprightrow696969 (Oct 13, 2017)

nice post


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 8, 2018)

Great reading!


----------

